
Tech Resume Tips - userium
https://keepwomen.com/info/resume
======
lillukka
Point about keywords is important, could be somehow highlighted or put in the
top.

------
patkai
Good list, but I guess it's quite universal, not for women only. But anyway,
keep up the good work and keep women in tech! :)

